# INFP vs INFJ



## Nephilibata (Jan 21, 2015)

You're right. She isn't planning to become a scientist but a perfume artist (I don't know if that's the right name? She wants to create perfume anyhow). So in a way it IS much more Se-related than the official bachelor she's doing. I just wanted to point out values don't necessarily correspond to type. I think this discussion has probably already finished though and I don't wish to start an argument.


----------

